# 2D Animations mit TimingFramework: Unbekannte Animationdauer



## Qet (23. Sep 2007)

Hi!
Ich bin gerade dabei mich in TimingFramework etwas einzuarbeiten und stehe nun vor Folgenden Problem:
Die Animation bei TimingFramework läuft ja über eine Instanz von Animator. Dieses Animator Objekt braucht als Angabe ja eine Animationsdauer. Ich würde nun gern TimingFramework bei einem Simulationsprogramm benutzen, d.h. die Zeit für die Animation ist erst mal unbekannt. Das vorherige Ausrechnen gestaltet sich auch als recht kompliziert, drum wollt ich fragen ob TimingFramework für eine solche Aufgabe entsprechende Methoden bietet (wenn ja, welche?) oder ob ich lieber auf TimingFramework verzichtet sollte.

Hoffe hier kennt sich jemand damit aus!
Gruß
QeT


----------



## Gast (19. Okt 2007)

hi

ich nehme an, dass du dieses framework meinst
https://timingframework.dev.java.net/
wenn ja, so bist du nicht der erste, der diese probleme hat.
ich habe mit dem autor gesprochen und er hat darauf hin einen timingsource eingebaut mit der man etwas steuern kann. es ist aber nicht ausreichend.

daraufhin habe ich versucht das framework selber anzupassen, doch auch dieses ist misslungen (da zu großer aufwand), da der timer zu tief verankert ist.

ich schreibe das framework gerade um. die hauptklassen habe ich bereits (es ist sogar signifikant einfacher geworden). leider kann ich es noch nicht präsentieren, da ich noch die keyframes anpassen will (sollte nicht mehr lange dauern).

vorteil: der timer ist nicht mehr bestandteil... ja, er ist nicht mehr in der kernklasse. somit kann, zb. zu caching zwecken, die werte im voraus berechnet werden. aber natürlich gibt es noch die möglichkeit einen timer laufen zu lassen 

melde dich bitte, wenn du es dringend brauchst. ich kann leider nur abends arbeiten, würde mich aber dann mehr beeilen.

ciao
Dan@tingo.org

tingo.org (das framework wird hier angeboten werden)


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (20. Nov 2007)

Wie sieht es eigentlich stattdessen mit JGoodies Animation aus? Das machte auf mich immer einen sehr guten Eindruck. Hier liese sich die Animationsdauer programmgesteuert anpassen. Ich habe allerdings bisher nur die Standard-Animationen verwendet, die bereits in den Beispiel-Dateien dabei sind.

Ciao,
   Wolfgang


----------

